# Lorian, OH, Cage 12, M White



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*White Male Shepherd with red collar found on Lagrange Rd in Lagrange, Available for adoption on 4-16-10*

Lorain County, OH - Dogs to Adopt


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Deb from Dog's Hope 
Can you please update the white shepherd in the Lorain pound on the board.
The shelter said he is very sweet, neutered, about 3-4 yrs old. Has been there since the 16th.


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

Was he tested with other dogs or cats?


----------



## kaelinfamily (Feb 16, 2009)

This dog is no longer listed on the Lorain County OH site. Anyone know if he was adopted or rescued?


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

He was pulled for rescue - I don't know which one.

Terry


----------

